# The BD framesets are finally up!



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

http://bikeisland.com/cgi-bin/BKTK_STOR20.cgi?Action=List&SubCategory=Parts:%20Framesets

Including the Immortal Spirit for $670.


One word of advice...Bikeisland needs bigger pics.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

nevermind...didn't know you were talking about bikeisland.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm surprised the prices are not a little better. They aren't bad but considering the deal you can get on the complete bike from BD it seems the frames could be a little cheaper or maybe include the fork.

I would assume that Bike Island would maintain an larger, more consistent inventory but Chucks has much better pricing.


----------

